# Öl, butít és nyomorba dönt



## rinalee7

Sziasztok!

Tudja valaki, hogy mi lehet a helyes fordítása angolra ennek: "Öl, butít és nyomorba dönt"?

Előre is köszönöm a segítséget!! 

*Mod. segítség: a magyar ékezetes betűk elérhetőek a válasz ablak tetején lévő eszközsáv utolsó, omega jelére kattintva, ahol a legördülő ablakból kiválasztható a kívánt betű.*


----------



## Zsanna

Üdv!

Ez egy szólásféle, amely (eme forrás szerint):
_Az alkohol öl, butít, nyomorba dönt! Ez egy 1919-es szöveges plakát jelmondata volt, amely szólásként, közhelyként és a firkálások között a szóbeliségre oly jellemző átalakított, torzított szólásként is megjelent._

Tehát a fordítása ugyan lehetséges, de soha nem fogja azt visszaadni angolul, amit igazán érzünk mögé magyarul, amennyiben jól tudom, hogy az angolban nincs ilyen jellegű szólás.

Tehát a "fordítás" lehetne nagyon szöveghű:
Alcohol kills, makes you stupid and pennyless
vagy egy kicsit megmunkáltabb:
With alcohol you lose your life, your mind and everything else.


----------

